# Coralife T5NO still being made?



## bigfruits (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...7/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I found them. BigAls and about 10 other shops all had them listed as out of stock. That doesn't generally happen... so I was just wondering. I did see they got them back in stock a day or two ago and ordered one.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

not being made anymore...

they are pretty bad lights though... they fry really quick


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 17, 2006)

who else makes decent t5no fixtures?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

bigfruits said:


> who else makes decent t5no fixtures?


i don't think anyone else makes one. or at least i never found one.

anyway, you can make your own. home depot sells T5NO fixtures for your house. you can easily convert one into a fixture for you tank. i'm not gonna lie, you can have a coralife fixture shipped to your front door for less than you can build your own(not to mention that the coralife looks better).

here's result:










all you have to do is attach a reflector to it and find some appropriate bulbs. you can hang this thing by itself or you can stuff it into something else. i have to hang this 2x21w fixture a foot over my 50g to get low light levels. my guess is that this fixture puts out about a third more light than a comparable coralife.


----------



## cjldad (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi there.. I have a Coralife T5NO fixture I may be willing to sell.. I have upgraded light fixtures.. The T5NO came with the setup when I purchased my tank.. It has a 28w 10000k and a 54w actinic in it right now.. This is how I got it.. Seems to work fine.. I've run it for a few days straight to make sure it works.. I don't know the cost of shipping it.. Also have a less than year old Current USA T5HO Nova Extreme if you are interested.. I got two for Christmas and am going to a single 4x54 setup to save space over the tank.. I am asking $100 shipped for the Current T5HO.. I have all origional boxes and shipping material for it.. Let me know if interested..


----------



## 12 Volt Man (May 8, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but I found it in doing a search.

the coralife Aqualight normal output T5's ARE still being made.

but they have been repackaged - now they are in a blue box. and some of the bulbs have been changed.

I too thought they were no longer being made, but the LFS's were just selling off the old ones to make room for repackaged/retooled ones.

I have some of the first generation bulbs, the ones with the pink colourmax and the 6700K bulbs, I bought a replacement colourmax (now in a blue package) and the colour of the bulb is different.

instead of a bright pink, it is a much more dull pink.

I will post a pic of the old pink colourmax and the new pink colour max.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (May 8, 2008)

to be honest, I like the old colourmax better. its brighter. I like to use it in conjuction with a 10,000K bulb. I find 6700K bulbs too yellow.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (May 8, 2008)

check it out: I know this isn't the greatest pic, but the lower pink bulb is the old colourmax (in the pink package) and the upper (much less bright) is the newer bulb (now in a blue package). they even have the same product code on the bulb..

one thing that coralife has done that will confuse the HELL out of people is this:

they have launched their new Aqualight High Output Series, and repackaged these normal output bulbs and fixtures.

but here is the confusing part: the packaging for the normal output T5's and the High Output T5's is almost exactly the same.

you have to look close now to make sure you get the right bulb.

I know people are going to come home with the wrong bulb for their fixture..


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

12 Volt Man said:


> but here is the confusing part: the packaging for the normal output T5's and the High Output T5's is almost exactly the same.
> 
> you have to look close now to make sure you get the right bulb.
> 
> I know people are going to come home with the wrong bulb for their fixture..


 
This pisses me off to no end. I first saw that petco now carries my bulb, nope, HO. Then my LFS stocked up on them (they rarely have all spectrums in in the 30in bulb all at once). Nope, most are HO, some arn't, all together and you have to sort through to find what you need.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

The HOs should work fine in a NO fixture, but someone else should confirm this.

I know for a sure the NOs work in a HO fixture and extend bulb life and put out an amount of light above the NO wattage but below the HO wattage.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of my coralife T5NO fixture... not sure what happened, but it's fried!!!! YEs, those black areas are charred! End cap is warped from the heat...












Honestly though, I think the fish may have splashed it or something...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

There is now SolarMax T5 NO Strip Light. It has a better reflector than the coralife. The bulb are 10,000k though at Pet Blvd


----------

